# hearing peep sound from the eggs!!



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,

I have just checked the nest box; which has 4 eggs laid starting from 30/08, Todays is 18 days of incubation, and I am hearing a peep sound in the nest, excatly to the sound in the below video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUg84Zs0_6w&feature=related

When I can expect this egg to hatch??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Within the next 48hrs.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Within the next 48hrs.


Thanks roxy,

Is there special activities I should be doing right now?

I have increased the amount of food (Seeds/Pellets), started preparing soft foods; such as beans, peas, corn on the cob, and already there is a cuttle bone. Increased the amount of water.

I am planning to provide boiled egg on a daily basis on the morning, so that they can feed the chicks.

Thanks,


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just keep an eye on the pip mark once it appears. If after 24hrs it hasn't grown any bigger, you may need to open the top of the egg where the air sac is to get a look and see what's going on the with baby. How's the humidity in the box?


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok...I will keep an eye on the pip mark...however, should it be there from now, or I should expect it within 48 hours?

Really I don't have a device to measure humidity, however, here the humidity is 15%, but I have provided a bowl of water for the parents...

Thanks,


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK the bowl should help.

The cheeping is the baby pulling in the blood vessels and yolk. You should expect a pip mark anytime now.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> OK the bowl should help.
> 
> The cheeping is the baby pulling in the blood vessels and yolk. You should expect a pip mark anytime now.


Well...

Today morning I have inspected the nest, and heard the same peeping voice, however, the chick was there, and it was sooo cute...

Below is a short video for him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uexnc_2mlSM&feature=youtu.be

Also, this is a picture for him:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/140/20120918075903reduced.jpg/

today evening when I came, I found another chick in the box 

This means that the first chick hatched two days ago, right?

Tomorrow morning I will get a picture for them both, I checked them, and found that they have full crops, hopefully the parents will do the job perfectly.

Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not necessarily...it could mean that mom didn't start sitting til after the second egg was laid so they hatched around the same time. I had this happen with my first clutch and it was pretty cool! Congrats! The baby is adorable!


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Not necessarily...it could mean that mom didn't start sitting til after the second egg was laid so they hatched around the same time. I had this happen with my first clutch and it was pretty cool! Congrats! The baby is adorable!


Seems you are correct, they hatched around the same time, however, will the last two eggs hatch every other day?

I check the nest, and find their crop is filled with food , seems the parents are doing great.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

The baby is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> The baby is so cute! Congrats!


Thanks Loopy...am so happy, and those cockatiels are awesome birds...really amazing


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so adorable  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Seems you are correct, they hatched around the same time, however, will the last two eggs hatch every other day?


Yes because that's when they were laid. The first two were incubated at the same time so that's why they hatched so close together. A lot of hens do this so that their babies are close in age (which is better for the youngest baby.) I had a hen that would bury the first egg and unbury it after she had laid two more.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Yes because that's when they were laid. The first two were incubated at the same time so that's why they hatched so close together. A lot of hens do this so that their babies are close in age (which is better for the youngest baby.) I had a hen that would bury the first egg and unbury it after she had laid two more.


Really Intellegent birds,

I have a question, in the last three days before the 1st egg hatched, I noticed that the pair splitted the 4 eggs between them, two under the male in a corner, and two under the female in the opposite.. the 1st two hatched were those under the female...

Any idea why they did that?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

To distribute their heat better most likely. So that the eggs all get an equal amount of heat. Can't wait to see more baby pix!!!


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> To distribute their heat better most likely. So that the eggs all get an equal amount of heat. Can't wait to see more baby pix!!!


I will get you a picture today for the two babies...


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

*New video*

Well roxy,

The third chick hatched 

I got you two video for them all (3 chicks & 1 still unhatched chicks)... I got it while the parents were outside the nest, and was amazed how they arranged the chicks to be beside each other, and around the egg, to provide heat 


Below is the videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M51iqra9TU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ozDYiIgKj8


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWWW...they're so cute!!


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

They are so cute. I love how they kinda dance when that little


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I got it while the parents were outside the nest, and was amazed how they arranged the chicks to be beside each other


The babies do that themselves actually. They cluster together instinctively, seeking heat I assume. A baby will back away from the cluster to poop and that's why most of the poop ends up at the edge of the nest and on the nestbox walls. Then the baby returns to the chick cluster. If it gets lost along the way it can get chilled and actually die, so if you see a chick that's separated from the others you need to put it back in the cluster right away. If the nestbox litter slopes toward the center it will help prevent babies from getting accidentally separated.

When the chicks start getting pinfeathers they won't need the group heat any more and will stop clumping together. The parents will stop brooding when the oldest baby is about a week old.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

tielfan said:


> The babies do that themselves actually. They cluster together instinctively, seeking heat I assume. A baby will back away from the cluster to poop and that's why most of the poop ends up at the edge of the nest and on the nestbox walls. Then the baby returns to the chick cluster. If it gets lost along the way it can get chilled and actually die, so if you see a chick that's separated from the others you need to put it back in the cluster right away. If the nestbox litter slopes toward the center it will help prevent babies from getting accidentally separated.
> 
> When the chicks start getting pinfeathers they won't need the group heat any more and will stop clumping together. The parents will stop brooding when the oldest baby is about a week old.


Thanks tielfan,
When will the babies leave the nest? Also is it possible to sex the babies now?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We would need clear shots of the babies but if the parents aren't any sex-linked mutations or split to sex-linked mutations in the dad's case then no it's not possible to tell right now. We'd have to wait for pin feathers and real feathers lol.

They should start fledging around four weeks old, you'll probably start finding them at the bottom of the cage after an escape attempt from the box lol.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> We would need clear shots of the babies but if the parents aren't any sex-linked mutations or split to sex-linked mutations in the dad's case then no it's not possible to tell right now. We'd have to wait for pin feathers and real feathers lol.
> 
> They should start fledging around four weeks old, you'll probably start finding them at the bottom of the cage after an escape attempt from the box lol.


I will get a more clear pictures for them, however, is a certain area you want me to shoot,


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

At this point, the eyes are the only thing that would tell whether they were a different mutation then normal.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

One question I have, till now I didn't see a new poo or pee from the chicks, is this normal, the oldest is 6 days old, and the youngest is 2 days old, and the last egg still unhatched, should hatch today.

Thanks,


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The babies normally back away from the chick cluster and poop at the edge of the nest, frequently on the walls. Then they go back to the cluster. The edges of the nest should be getting pretty messy while the center stays clean. If you can't see poop anywhere in the nest it's possible that the parents are crunching it into powder so it disappears - I have a bird that does this. If the babies actually weren't pooping I would think that the oldest one would have exploded by this time.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

tielfan said:


> The babies normally back away from the chick cluster and poop at the edge of the nest, frequently on the walls. Then they go back to the cluster. The edges of the nest should be getting pretty messy while the center stays clean. If you can't see poop anywhere in the nest it's possible that the parents are crunching it into powder so it disappears - I have a bird that does this. If the babies actually weren't pooping I would think that the oldest one would have exploded by this time.


Thanks tielfan, seems tha parents blind it in the bedding.

Today the 4th egg hatched


----------

